# 2004 Chevrolet Corvette Coupe, For Sale "feeler"



## Overtrained (Jun 19, 2012)

Figured id post this up for you guys since ive been hanging more around here then the car forums these days, this is a feeler to see if there is any interest. I really HATE to get rid of this car but I do need the money so its inevitable I guess. Anyway here it goes.......

Im thinking of selling my black on black 2004 Corvette coupe. 6 speed manual trans, 3.42 posi rear and the 5.7l LS1 engine. It has roughly 34k on the odometer and has been garage kept for the 5 years I have owned it, im the second owner. This car does have some performance work done to it. Everything works as it should and has been well maintained. Has new belts and idler pulleys, oil always changed with royal purple synthetic oil since ive had it and so on. Here is the list of the performance upgrades....

Cold Air intake
Full length headers, xpipe and GM Z06 titanium mufflers
GM performance parts camshaft 0.525 / 0.525 Lift @.050, 219 / 228 Dur @ .050, 112 LSA
F.A.S.T 32# injectors 
DTE tranny/diff Strut brace
Hurst billet Shifter

The car was professionally tuned and made 385hp/372Tq on a load bearing dyno and went 12.0 ET @116MPH w/1.8 60FT at ATCO raceway in NJ. If you can drive your ass off this car is in the 11's.

I will post more pics if there is any interest, im looking to get around $24,500. I may take a partial trade for a clean and STOCK 83-88 Monte Carlo SS. Thanks for looking, Dennis


----------



## Overtrained (Jun 19, 2012)

Heres a video of it moving, the black outs arent on the car anymore

C5 Corvette - YouTube


----------

